# Which RCI resorts on HHI?



## Quilter (Nov 20, 2007)

I've been through the reviews and came up with the following list of resorts.  My criteria was a rating over 8 and nothing in the reviews about anything disgusting like major bug problem or mold.

We've never stayed at any of these resorts and I'd appreciate getting the opinions of others how they would rate the list 1-8.  

I'd also welcome any other help regarding these resorts.

Thank you,
Suzzanne

Waterside by Spinnaker  
Owner's Club at Hilton Head, The
Marriott's Heritage Club at Harbour Town
Marriott's Harbour Club at Harbour Town
Marriott's Monarch
Island Links by Coral Resorts
Hilton Head Island Links Resort
Egret Point by Spinnaker
Coral Reef Resort


----------



## Dave M (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll take Waterside. 

The units are spacious. The resort is kid-friendly. It's about an eight-minute walk or a free hourly shuttle ride to the beach. It's within a four-minute walk to Coligny Plaza, where there are numerous shops, restaurants and a grocery store.

As an owner, I'm biased. But those reasons are why I bought there - resale, of course!

The only downside for me is that they don't have wireless Internet in the individual units yet. I have to lug my laptop to the office to get my TUG fix!


----------



## Ann-Marie (Nov 20, 2007)

I second Waterside.  We stayed there through an exchange, and totally enjoyed it.  The unit was beautiful.  However, cell phone service was basically non-existant inside the unit.  We had to go out onto the deck to get service.


----------



## luv2vacation (Nov 20, 2007)

I love Island Links.  We bought when it was owned by Epic but since Coral Resorts has taken over, they have made some wonderful improvements.

I have not stayed in the newer units but we go every summer and all of the older units have been completely remodelled and they are very spacious.  Our 2 BR unit has a Carolina room and sleeps 10.

There are 2 pools, the original rectangular one and a newer zero-entry pool (just opened a year and a half ago) that is huge and has waterfalls, built-in shaded benches, and fountains (that light up).  It is beautiful and the kids love it!

All units have free WiFi (easy to hook up to and worked great when we were there in August) and satellite TV (big-screen in LR, but it is also on 3 other TV's in 2 BR's & CR).  These 2 features were new this summer.

It is surrounded by one of the Port Royal golf courses, up by Hwy. 278 and is very close to grocery stores, Walmart, Sam's Club, etc.

In addition, it is a short bike ride to beach or there is a free shuttle that takes you back & forth to the beach (via the Westin Hotel, which is beachfront).

If you have any other questions, feel free to PM me.

  Kathy


----------



## Moosie (Nov 20, 2007)

Stayed at Waterside last April/May.  The only negative to us was Internet Acess!

We could get it if we put the Laptop on top of the Fridge or Amoir, but even then not great, and we were directly across from  the office area!

Most of the time hubby had to go to the main pool area., and sit outside the office, along with others.

 Other than that it was a great location, and unit was great.

We had a great time.  Would exchange there again if we could.


----------



## deh333 (Nov 20, 2007)

Though not on your list, take a look at Royal Dunes.  The units are all spacious 3-BR/3BA non L/O.  About a 5 minute walk to the beach.  This is a lovely, family-focused, quiet resort w/ 2 pools.  It's located close to the Westin.  Some in our family prefered this to Marriott's Grand Ocean.


----------



## e.bram (Nov 20, 2007)

Any oceanfront resorts with oceanfront units on HHI


----------



## luv2vacation (Nov 20, 2007)

Marriott has four oceanfront - Monarch, Grande Ocean, Barony, and Surfwatch.  I've stayed at all but Monarch.  Had OF with great views at GO and SW.  Had Oceanside at Barony but couldn't see the ocean because of the angle and the denseness of the trees.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Nov 21, 2007)

I just booked Monarch for next September through RCI. I am a Marriott owner but had a RCI week expiring in 08. I have stayed at other beachfront Marriotts on HH  thru II but not Monarch. It has a great location ,beachfront in Sea Pines. Down side is twin beds in the 2bd bedroom,I prefer queens or doubles. RCI lists it as Monarch not Marriott Monarch and it is the only Marriott beachfront with RCI. 

We were considering 3bd Royal Dunes in Port Royal with a short walk to the beach or something in beautiful Shipyard but then came across a Monarch week with a Saturday checkin. Not many weeks come up with either exchange company for Monarch.

 Shipyard is very beautiful but it is not right on the beach. It is near grocers and restaurants and Coligny Circle.Depending on the resort within the plantation it might be 10 minutes to the beach. If the resort is right near Pope Ave then it is a 5 minute drive.

The island is small so it is a few minutes to most things. We love it there.

I stayed at HarborClub some time ago and toured Heritage. Both are similar in size 1400sq ft and decor except for color scheme. HarborClub is across from the marina while Hertiage is on a side street a few blocls away. There really are no amenities at either except for a small pool. We enjoyed our stay and rarely attend resort functions anway.

We also viewed Swallowtail which is a townhouse, again no amenities and a small pool but I liked the 2 levels and would exchange there. This was about 5-6 yrs ago.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 21, 2007)

We're RCI members, have stayed at Monarch, somehow got the direct oceanfront building, and *loved* it! For a beach vacation, I want to be right on the beach, so since then, no other RCI HH resort will do - why not add it to your list? pcgirl54 is right tho, it doesn't come up very often.


----------



## Quilter (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you very much for all the responses.

When I checked the reviews I clicked on the Gold Crown.  Monarch is under the silver crown (resort of distinction?) so I didn't realize it was RCI.  Thanks for the heads up!  We'll add it to the list.  

I also saw that Royal Dunes is in the silver crown section.   Is it worth adding to the list?

Thank you again for all the responses.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Nov 21, 2007)

I would add Royal Dunes it's close to the beach at the North End of the island-the heel. It's the same lot as Westin OP and across from Barony and the Westin Hotel. Westin OP was in dire need of a refurb in the interiors. I was very disappointed with it. 

RD is a brief walk to the beach. Units are 3 bedrooms,1400 sq ft and the staff was very friendly. It was one of the top choices until Monarch came up. Not a mega resort like some of the island Marriotts with multi pools but seems in good condition,recent refurb. I think there are 4 buildings.


Suzzane the others you mentioned are at the South side of the island-the toe

HH is shaped like a high top sneaker. I have stayed at some SC's that were great. I like most look for GC's first as well then I read the Tug reviews and trip advisor.


----------



## luv2vacation (Nov 21, 2007)

I would add Royal Dunes to your list.  I am not easy to please and used to staying at Marriotts, but Royal Dunes is great.  Yes, as pcgirl has stated, there are 4 buildings.  All have parking underneath and elevators.  They are constantly upgrading and refurbishing them.  As soon as they finish one, they start the next one.  The staff there is very friendly and helpful and the walk to the beach is a very short, easy one. 

It is not GC (used to be) but the GM and staff are working hard to recapture that status.  I don't think that it lost it's rating because of the facilities.  I think, like Monarch, it is a smaller resort and does not have any 'grand' amenities.  In addition, a big part of the ratings are based on surveys by exchangers and many at Royal Dunes (like Monarch, I think) do not exchange their week, they go there. JMHO.

I do know that I will not stay just anywhere and usually look for just Gold Crown Resorts myself, but I am familiar with many resorts on HHI and I would *definitely* stay at either Royal Dunes _or_ Monarch.

BTW, we stayed at Swallowtail about 10 years ago (it was a Marriott property then) and *loved* it.  In fact, it was our very first timeshare stay, just my husband and I and the place was huge.  We had been given a bonus week with our first purchase and Swallowtail was available, was a Marriott, and we had never been to HHI - no brainer.  We are now addicted to HHI (and to Marriott), going there 2-4x per year!


----------



## DianneL (Nov 21, 2007)

We own an eoy at Royal Dunes.  We love it and go there eoy, not trade it.  As others have said, the units are spacious, nice balcony, two pools, and a short walk to the beach.


----------

